# Shade option between $450 river sombrero and $30 umbrella??



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

I got a bimini off ebay for about $100. Make sure you get the correct width. Mount with some hose clamps. It has worked great.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Big hats, long sleeves and pants.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

They sell a big,patio,tiki style umbrella at Rite-aid(i believe) that my buddy uses on desert floats. Works well for him. Just have to figure out a way to rig it,and remove if it gets windy obviously. Shades a lot of space for the price...

Good on the beach too. And festive. Once you throw up under that thing,you'll be wondering why you ever wasted all that time throwing up in the sun.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw the $100 ebay bimini. Good to hear is working well. Is it basically the same thing as a river sombrero, just not at sturdy? 

After my first melanoma I bought a big hat, etc. My kids complain too much about wearing it all themselves.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.safeguardcovers.com/

I think they sell on ebay for cheeap also. Durable. Made in china of course

Used mine once it held up well. Its taking up space in my garage until our next desert trip. If you have plywood side rails you are good to go


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Avatard. Looks like a decent product for 1/4 the price.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Sam’s club patio umbrella here. Works great just can’t keep it up in the wind. I mount mine on the foot bar so it covers both the passengers and the rower. Cheap enough I can customize to my heart’s desire. I cut it down to the length I wanted, reinforced the shaft with a wood dowel inside, and drilled for spring clips to mount it. Built a mount from a lopro and NRS pipe cut to length, it’s only $4 a foot or something. And since the umbrella is tiltable, makes a great shield for water wars!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Avatard said:


> Its taking up space in my garage until our next desert trip.


A bimini works well on the Rogue in the rain.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I ended up buying one of these bad boys they are on sale for $41

Corona Light

Corona Light 6-ft. Patio Umbrella - Patio Umbrellas at Patio Umbrellas

or Corona

Corona 6-ft. Patio Umbrella - Patio Umbrellas at Patio Umbrellas

the diameter fits exactly inside NRS pipe so it should be pretty easy to rig up a stand.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I've used umbrellas in the past and broke two of them. I had one of the stronger patio umbrellas from my outdoor set and then the Costco special one. Both snapped in the Deso wind. Umbrellas suck! Hard to handle, don't provide much shade and a bitch in the wind.

Go bimini all the way! I first got the 6 footer and it was too short. I got the 8 footer now and it's just enough to cover me, my wife and kids on the front bay. If I was getting another, I would definitively go 10 foot (on a 16 foot boat).

The bimini provides MUCH more shade than umbrella, you can control the shade and angle much easier. I actually rowed Deso wind with bimini up and was able to move forward.

It's a great cover for the rain as well! And the coolest thing about bimini is the sail! You can sail with down river wind in the morning by moving the bimini forward and holding the back lashes. 

Also it's very easy to fold over the gear pile in the stern.

I got mine off some online boat web site. Just google, you will find the right one. Get the right width and go 10' if you can for 16' boat, you won't regret!

This is my old 6' bimini:










As you can see it barely provides shade for one passenger bay:










Example of umbrella coverage... not much and a small gust of wind will snap those umbrellas:










This is my 8 foot bimini, you can see that it fully covers passengers and gives some shade for the captain:


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

Definitely go with a Bimini Top. I have used umbrellas and they provide limited shade, break easily and are no good in the wind. A Bimini is strong enough to stay up in wind/rain/rapids. When the sun is beating down that time of year on Deso you will all spend your daytime camp hours drinking under the Bimini hiding from the dreaded Orb.

Cabelas has sturdy Bimini's for under $200. It will be one of the best investments you ever make for your boat.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

Haven't seen one on the river yet, what do you guys use to mount the bimini to the frame?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I’ll have to find a picture of mine on the boat. I think cutting it down to just the right height to stand under and reinforcing the shaft are key. I’ve never snapped one but I could see how easy it would be if it were too tall and it was gusty. Mine gives ample coverage but I only have a 14’ boat and the umbrella is 8’. 

A compromise is the Anchor Shade. Do a search, it doesn’t need a mount since the foot of the pole is padded so can just go on the floor but also has the tie outs on the four corners like a bimini. It’s a square umbrella/bimini hybrid. I think they are in the $150-170 range and come in different sizes.

Biminis are certainly nice and the way to go if you want to spend the money, but umbrellas can work and for $30 I've gotten several years shade so no complaints.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I looked into piecing stuff together from ebay, Overton's Marine, and other sources, but I ended up pulling the trigger on a Sombrero. Love it. I bought a 8 footer with the slider rail mounts so I can situate the shade +/- two feet fore or aft based on the sun angle. I definitely recommend those slide mounts if you have walk rails. 

By the time I would have dinked around with cobbling a cheaper bimini onto my rig with different parts, I figured it was worth the extra $100 to get a ready-to-mount package. Plus the hardware and fabric does appear to be high end. If you have the time and inclination to make it cheap and spend more time tinkering, then it's worth it to shop around. I just had other projects I had to complete on my rig that I wanted to tackle.

IMO umbellas suck and will often end up breaking off in a gust and sinking to the bottom of the river.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

nicho said:


> Haven't seen one on the river yet, what do you guys use to mount the bimini to the frame?


River Sombrero sells some mount kits. The CNC look sturdy will mount to your frame


----------



## fireman9500 (Feb 15, 2010)

The bimini is an investment in my opinion. River Sombreros price matched cabelas for me and I have gotten lots of days use out of mine. It rained on our group for 3 days on the MFS last year. Me and the chick sat under the bimini and drank beer all day, when we got to camp we were the only ones drunk and in a good mood every day. It easily paid for itself just that trip alone! 

Consider how many umbrellas you will go thru in the next 15 years, the 200-300 bucks does not sound that bad.

One suggestion, cut the stock straps off and put on loop straps. I can drop the whole thing and have it secured in about 5 seconds.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I got this umbrella a few years ago (Tiki umbrella $79.95 - the 8 ft. model) - it rocks. It has stood up to 50 mph gusts and rain on the way out of Cataract. It has provided shade on Ruby-Horsethief and Westwater and so far even though it has been flipped inside out it hasn't broken (or shown any real wear). I usually run a few guy lines to keep it stable in the wind. The fiberglass canopy frame/ribs are the secret to its success. The main pole will fail before the canopy fails. The umbrella also comes off the boat to provide shade in camp (using beach umbrella holders - which is also a cheap backup anchor for boats).

All that said Bimini tops are bomb. The longer Bimini's provide more shade than my 8 foot umbrella. And with a couple sheets or tarps a bimini can provide a ton of shade/weather protection. They are stable in wind.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Biminis are also great for sleeping.


----------



## pierce (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bimini vs umbrella*

Bimini tops are very stable in the wind (or while motoring) but add a lot of periphery hardware around the sides/end of your boat. I'm thinking of switching back to umbrellas.

Listed some of the reasons in a thread last summer: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/umbrella-for-your-raft-36116.html


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Over the years I've noticed a lot of folks spending a lot of time, money, energy on elaborate and not-so-elaborate biminis, etc. My logic goes like this: Simpler is better and less is more. Ran rivers 20 years without so much as an umbrella. Just wore good hats and long sleeves. Nowadays, you can get a fitting that clamps onto the pipe rail of your boat and make a low-profile umbrella stand, use it when you really need it, and be able to put it away or leave it home when you don't. I go for the exposure to sun, rain, wind.


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

Just some info here on River Sombreros. As others have said, the advantages compared to an umbrella are more shade, you can use it in wind, it works as a rain shelter, and durability. The downsides are a more complex structure on the raft and initial cost.

If you decide to go with a bimini, some things to consider are:
- height: Sombreros are all 54" in height - we've found this works well because it allows you to stand up underneath without ducking, allows for air flow above your head, and maximizes visibility. The ebay tops are 46" high.
- fabric: Consider fade resistance, fabric weight, strength, and warranty. We offer Sharkskin and Sunbrella fabrics, both made in the US with a 5 year and 10 year warranty respectively. Sunbrella is the top seller because it is a heavy-weight, strong canvas with excellent fade resistance and a 50 year track record as the #1 marine fabric worldwide. We've had a Sunbrella out on display in all summer in Durango for years with zero degradation.
- hardware: Nylon hardware works well for infrequent shorter trips and is inexpensive to replace if a part breaks. We also offer stainless steel fittings for more durability and even a commercial-quality full stainless steel frame.
- mounting: options include frame, deck, or slide tracks. We make a cnc-machined aluminum mount in Durango that's contoured to fit NRS or DRE/commerical style frames. 
- quality: Sombreros are made in the US by Westland or by Carver depending on the model. Frame tubing is reinforced, and parts are readily available. Service is backed by us and by warranty should anything go wrong.

Finally, just a note that our standard prices are matched to Cabelas (which are competitive across the internet), but we will always price match + 5% if you find a lower price on the same product. You can find cheaper imported bimini's on ebay or even on Cabelas, but they don't meet the design or quality standards that we can stand behind for our customers.


----------



## Shiryas (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bimini*

I made a big ass Bimini for my Cataraft for my Grand trip two years ago.

All of the bits and pieces were from Hollaender, and ordered from DRE on their stock order.

Aluminum Railing, ADA Railing, Handrail, Infill Panels & Pipe Fittings

You can pick up the pipe from Allreco north of Denver.

The mesh shade fabric worked fantastic and its a CO company, I did the 90% Black. You are able to see through it very easily and it never felt stuffy underneath like my umbrella does on the Avon.

https://www.thenaturalhome.com/shadecloth.htm

Get some graph paper, measure your boat and start playing. I had to ship the oars to raise and lower this setup which is really not that big of a deal. I did see a gucci set up on a raft with pins and clips where the pivot point was welded on to the top nut (is that legal to say?) so it really worked slick.

Chris

All told this entire set up was less than $200


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Shiryas said:


> I made a big ass Bimini for my Cataraft for my Grand trip two years ago.
> 
> All of the bits and pieces were from Hollaender, and ordered from DRE on their stock order.
> 
> ...


Your approach you can make the front pipes a little longer and a little narrower and offset the deck mounts and get it to collapse nice and tight. Also the top is gonna be more stable if it has four mount points instead of two. If for some reason it gets damaged etc you can break it down with an allen wrench

Did you use 3/4" schedule 40 6061? (1.05" OD). This can be kinda heavy compared to the thinwall tubing that a regular top uses


----------



## Shiryas (Jun 19, 2007)

Avatard,

It goes up and down a treat. Stuff the oar blades on the spare oars, release the front cam buckles and fold it back, done. Reverse and its up.

Initially I wanted to duplicate the style of most other bimmini's with two main pivots and a cantilevered section off the main hoop. I just could not make it work with the desired headroom, intended nesting area, and amount of shade I wanted.

With the fore and aft cam buckles you can shift it for morning or late sun conditions.

It is the 3/4 schedule 40 and I would agree it is a bit heavier than the other bimmini, but it is not that heavy and it is convenient to hang the 5gal solar shower from at the end of the day, yes . . . full.

Hard to tell from the picture but the cam buckles attach inward of the main pivot point plane and this lends a lot to stiffness due to triangulation.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Shiryas said:


> Avatard,
> 
> It goes up and down a treat. Stuff the oar blades on the spare oars, release the front cam buckles and fold it back, done. Reverse and its up.
> 
> ...


frame mount pivot fittings?
 this would have to mount on the main side rails not on crossbars. I don't think they make a part with the tang 90 degrees. So this means you can't place outside the oar towers due to interference ...

you must therefore have a side rail deck. Its trivial then ...


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Shiryas, did you use zip ties to attach the fabric to the pipe, did you cut and sew the fabric? Where did you get the swiveling hardware? Very cool idea, looks strong!


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought a bimini from Safeguard Covers and used it on the San Juan, Deso, and Ruby. 17 days so far this year. During my last trip down Ruby Horsethief I noticed a 1/2 inch tear. I called the company to find out what kind of patch they would recommend I use to fix it. They told me to just send it back and they would replace it for free. I know they have a warranty for 5 years, but most companies try to weasle out of it when you try and collect. All for $149. It has held up very well to some decent storms with gusty wind and rain. I was very happy to have it. If you are looking for an inexpensive bimini this is a good place to go.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I've been happy with the 'sport-brella' as shown below...

Sport-Brella

Much stronger than the typical patio umbrella and can be staked out for use as a beach shelter.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe it's because I like robust gear, but I go with a welders umbrella. Vastly mo' sturdy and none of the bs logos.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> Maybe it's because I like robust gear, but I go with a welders umbrella. Vastly mo' sturdy and none of the bs logos.



Vas ist loss?


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

I have had my "cheap" cabelas bimini since 2000, it has hundreds of river miles, has been used as a tent on the mfs when i forgot my tent when it rained the whole trip, and was used as a spinnaker countless times. It is better than ANY umbrella, stows and deploys effortlessly, and costs $129. I mount it to a peice of plywood that i strap to the frame. On my 18 ft cat I use a slider track so i can position it anywhere on the boat. It has been the best peice of none essential river gear ever, just get one that is 54 inches tall so you can move around under it, and get some extra fittings to throw in your repair kit, or get stainless and forget about it.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a 8' Sombrero, that has treated us well, but would really like to get a 10' bimini instead, because on my 18' cat, the sun is either on my back or on my family's legs, and my neck always seems red at the end of trips. I checked on Ebay, but all the 10' biminis are for wide frames. My frame is only 72" wide, has anyone seen a 10 footer for that narrow, or am I going to have to make something myself for the extra coverage?


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

BullSCit said:


> I have a 8' Sombrero, that has treated us well, but would really like to get a 10' bimini instead, because on my 18' cat, the sun is either on my back or on my family's legs, and my neck always seems red at the end of trips. I checked on Ebay, but all the 10' biminis are for wide frames. My frame is only 72" wide, has anyone seen a 10 footer for that narrow, or am I going to have to make something myself for the extra coverage?


I have an 18 cat and just upgraded to an 8' from a 6' on ebay. I made a custom slide gives 18" adjustment in positioning the top. You may want to make your own mesh "thong" that attaches to the ends of the top and a third point to give you a bit extra shade

Of course using sunscreen on those parts is always a wise idea


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

BullSCit said:


> I have a 8' Sombrero, that has treated us well, but would really like to get a 10' bimini instead, because on my 18' cat, the sun is either on my back or on my family's legs, and my neck always seems red at the end of trips. I checked on Ebay, but all the 10' biminis are for wide frames. My frame is only 72" wide, has anyone seen a 10 footer for that narrow, or am I going to have to make something myself for the extra coverage?


 Just cut it to the width that you need and insert some 5/8 aluminun pipe that you can get at a good harware store then secure it with self tapers ,works great, thats what i did for my nrs osprey and took a frame that was 84" wide and reduced it to 62" , now I have a bimini for the osprey and my 17'6 cougar .


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

bluebtr said:


> Just cut it to the width that you need and insert some 5/8 aluminun pipe that you can get at a good harware store then secure it with self tapers ,works great, thats what i did for my nrs osprey and took a frame that was 84" wide and reduced it to 62" , now I have a bimini for the osprey and my 17'6 cougar .


I guess I am trying to envision what you are talking about, is that you cut it to size, and then use the 5/8" pipe to hold the two halves together. Did you then cut a 22" swatch of fabric out of your bimini too, and restitch that?


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

BullSCit said:


> I guess I am trying to envision what you are talking about, is that you cut it to size, and then use the 5/8" pipe to hold the two halves together. Did you then cut a 22" swatch of fabric out of your bimini too, and restitch that?


 That is exactly what i did , it takes a decent sewing machine due to the weight of the fabric but it worked great, also when you cut the pipe, take that peice with you to the store and match it with the new peice, I think it was 5/8 but not sure, but whatever it was, it fit nice and snug with no slop, the pipe on the top i used was 3/4 +/-, good luck!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kengore said:


> I've been happy with the 'sport-brella' as shown below...
> 
> Sport-Brella
> 
> Much stronger than the typical patio umbrella and can be staked out for use as a beach shelter.


How tall is it? Aluminum? And how do you mount it? Pics if available pretty please.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

BullSCit said:


> I guess I am trying to envision what you are talking about, is that you cut it to size, and then use the 5/8" pipe to hold the two halves together. Did you then cut a 22" swatch of fabric out of your bimini too, and restitch that?


Bimini tube sizes vary 1", 7/8", square, round. If you take it apart you can see the sleeve size they use for joining. You can probably drill out the rivet, cut, and reuse their joint

I'd probably have the fabric restitched somewhere it can ruin a cheap machine and piss off a spouse


----------

